# Headstock reshape from 'what it is' to 'open book'



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I have a couple of these Kraken guitars. Great bang for buck or simply just very good guitars without the 'b4b' designation.

The construction is excellent and they certainly look, feel and sound nice. 














As the photo shows, they have a headstock that has a very common 'arch' over the area that would normally have the swells and dip into the 'v' of an open book headstock. It is no wonder that it is one of the main elements of copyright...the person who came up with that hit on something that is nearly universal in its appeal.

I did a little cutting and some sanding, then some staining and some spraying.




















It worked out quite well and for such a subtle thing, it has such an impact.

Word to your mother.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Appears to look pretty good do me. Nice job


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

It's weird how something so subtle can change a look/vibe that much.

It's a nice looking guitar.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice job with that one, looks good. The "open book" can be traced back probably 100's if not thousands of years, it's been an element of furniture and architecture forever.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks very well done - can you see any difference in the paint if you look really closely?


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

NGroeneveld said:


> Looks very well done - can you see any difference in the paint if you look really closely?


There is a slightly reddish hue to the original and more of a brown tone to the new surface on the top edge of the headstock. Since it is just that one section and I was very careful with my masking (take your time with the masking friends - it pays off in a big way) it isn't easily noticed. The automotive clear also helps to bring it together.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Smorgdonkey, where did you buy the Krakens? eBay?


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

smorgdonkey said:


> There is a slightly reddish hue to the original and more of a brown tone to the new surface on the top edge of the headstock. Since it is just that one section and I was very careful with my masking (take your time with the masking friends - it pays off in a big way) it isn't easily noticed. The automotive clear also helps to bring it together.


Looks like you really did a nice job on that. It looks great! 

The only other thing about that headstock that stands out, is that it's too wide. There seems to be too much material between the tuners and the edge of the headstock compared to a Gibson headstock.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Zeegler said:


> The only other thing about that headstock that stands out, is that it's too wide. There seems to be too much material between the tuners and the edge of the headstock compared to a Gibson headstock.


Yes, I think the 70s ones were that wide. Typical Gibson is about 77-79 mm wide at the top and these are about 85 mm. Good eye though!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice job on the mod. Gives it just that extra touch of special.


----------

